# Show your kegerator



## Jtexans4

Mines nothing fancy at all. I'm the only one who sees it and it will eventually be hidden underneath the bar. Instead of buying a chest freezer I decided to utilize an old mini fridge I've had for a few years. I took the door off and made a collar out of 2x6's. Then I mounted the door to the collar, and mounted the collar to the fridge using brackets. Insulation isn't an issue and it holds temp really well. It fits two five gallon ball lock kegs, my 5# co2 tank and whatever bottles I want to store. I also have a 2.5 gallon ball lock I can probably fit in there if needed.


----------



## crazymoon

JT4, Nice job, I always wanted a kegerator but too much draft beer gives me a headache ! :)


----------



## bdskelly

I like bottles.


----------



## yankee2bbq

bdskelly.....is that your man cave??


----------



## bdskelly

yankee2bbq said:


> bdskelly.....is that your man cave??


Yes sir.


----------



## zwiller

Ok.  Skelly wins...  Wow dude.  Microsoft in the 80s?  

Been brewing about 30 years and still rocking picnic taps but have 2 fridges, one for fermentation and another for serving.  Mine are nothing to look at but I make some serious homebrew and am BJCP certified.  Right now is a huge 'cue phase and the family is loving it.  I'd be doing a hefe or saison if I was brewing.  Avatar is my saison with Blaugies (3726) yeast.


----------



## bdskelly

zwiller said:


> Ok.  Skelly wins...  Wow dude.  Microsoft in the 80s?
> 
> Been brewing about 30 years and still rocking picnic taps but have 2 fridges, one for fermentation and another for serving.  Mine are nothing to look at but I make some serious homebrew and am BJCP certified.  Right now is a huge 'cue phase and the family is loving it.  I'd be doing a hefe or saison if I was brewing.  Avatar is my saison with Blaugies (3726) yeast.


Awww man I was not trying to compete. That’s just the place I go when Mrs BD has enough of me hanging around the house.
I’ve alwas wanted to try a hand at brewing Zwiller.  I think it would be fun. And clearly you have expert status. B


----------



## gmc2003

If I had a kegerator I would never make it to work. 

B. Nice man-cave like it, but whats under the tarps that the mannequin is protecting?

Chris


----------



## erikjacobson87

Converted this old International Harvester fridge a while ago. It moved along to a new home, and now I use my mini fridge tap set up.


----------



## Jtexans4

I gave in and got rid of the old kegerator in my first post. I decided to build a "keezer" out of a chest freezer. Still two taps, but looks nicer. Ended up using an extra smoke box with magnets as a drip tray. Only homebrew on tap here!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Jtexans4 said:


> I gave in and got rid of the old kegerator in my first post. I decided to build a "keezer" out of a chest freezer. Still two taps, but looks nicer. Ended up using an extra smoke box with magnets as a drip tray. Only homebrew on tap here!
> View attachment 386933
> View attachment 386934



What's on tap?


----------



## Jtexans4

Derek717 said:


> What's on tap?


Currently a cascade hopped pale ale and a saison. The pale ale only has a few pints left then I’m kegging an experimental beer (red ale with kolsch yeast)


----------



## Gdubss31

Got rid of my single kegerator and now am using this Commercial kegerator and running 2 taps on them. 

Cheers


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Looking to build one in the very near future. Have a buddy helping me and have read countless articles on it. Any tips or advice? Hoping to do a front mount 2 tap fridge conversion.


----------



## Gdubss31

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looking to build one in the very near future. Have a buddy helping me and have read countless articles on it. Any tips or advice? Hoping to do a front mount 2 tap fridge conversion.


I never built one from scratch but my buddy has.  The easiest and cheapest way is to go the keezer route.  From what he tells me the Keezer really works well and much smaller then using a fridge.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Gdubss31 said:


> I never built one from scratch but my buddy has.  The easiest and cheapest way is to go the keezer route.  From what he tells me the Keezer really works well and much smaller then using a fridge.



Thanks for the tip. Ill have to do some research on the keezer's. Trying to convince my wife that I need a device that will enable me to drink more beer is harder than I thought haha I keep telling her it will save money in the long run


----------



## Gdubss31

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks for the tip. Ill have to do some research on the keezer's. Trying to convince my wife that I need a device that will enable me to drink more beer is harder than I thought haha I keep telling her it will save money in the long run


oh trust me, you will save more money in the long run and have better tasting beer as well.  Try looking at Home Depot or even Craigslist for a Keezer, you can get them cheap.  you can probably find a nice kegerator for cheap on Craigslist, that is where I purchased mine from.


----------



## theChad

I did a lot of keezer research before opting to build this. I want the capability to load a 1/2 barrel and/or multiple 1/6 or corneys. Tip: cut out cardboard circles the same size as desired kegs when shopping for the right freezer to see what the interior dimensions will actually fit. With a 2x12 collar, I get one 1/2 & 2 x 1/6's or slim 1/4's with space for random cans and bottles. 












And an overhead block & tackle trolley system for help loading the big boy!






Cheers!


----------



## Jabiru

Great setups there. Here’s mine


----------

